# Testing my new Canon 100mm L macro lens! [56K Warning]



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Beautiful photos, but too large to get a good look at. Why don't you crop and resize them for the web? Just a suggestion.


----------



## chvvkumar (May 5, 2012)

Booswalia said:


> Beautiful photos, but too large to get a good look at. Why don't you crop and resize them for the web? Just a suggestion.


Changed the resolution. Sorry about that!


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

Solid stuff. I really like the two gourami pics. You've got to watch your focus, on some of them it's in the wrong spot. It's very difficult with a macro as there is so little depth of field. It's tough with stationary objects, so moving fish are really difficult. I rented a macro lens the play with over the holidays and I am going to start looking into buying one as some of the shots I am getting are ridiculous. I'll post some stuff when I get the chance.


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

That's better!!! Love that guppy in the second last shot. He's gorgeous!


----------



## chvvkumar (May 5, 2012)

n25philly said:


> Solid stuff. I really like the two gourami pics. You've got to watch your focus, on some of them it's in the wrong spot. It's very difficult with a macro as there is so little depth of field. It's tough with stationary objects, so moving fish are really difficult. I rented a macro lens the play with over the holidays and I am going to start looking into buying one as some of the shots I am getting are ridiculous. I'll post some stuff when I get the chance.


Yes, the DOF is so thin, it was quite hard to focus on the eyes (even with AI Servo). Add in a fairly turbulent water flow and a bunch of moving fish in the foreground/background to the mix and keeping track of the focus is a chore (especially through the viewfinder).

But, the lens is soooo worth it!


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice lens. You're going to love the macro. It's my favorite lens right now. I can spend a couple hours in my backyard and never move more than several feet! I went with the Tamron 90mm. I just couldn't justify double the price for the Canon. That depth of field does get ridiculously shallow, especially at 2.8! Enjoy.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice job! Focusing on small, fast-moving, twitchy critters is extremely difficult. If only there was a way to train them to hold still for a moment! LOL


----------

